# Where is Best Place to Buy Bulk Photo Paper ?



## Curt37 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi All  
Im new to the forum. Photography has been a hobby of mine since i was 14 when my father who was a professional photographer started teaching me . It's an off and on hobby of mine now when the mood hits me i guess you can say.. 
Another hobby of mine is creating vintage and custom replica boxes for toys. I use photoshop CS2 to create the box layouts from scratch , and i photograph the actual toy images for the boxes as well.. I go through a ton of glossy photo paper with this hobby and it gets pretty expencive.. So im wondering if anyone knows of a online store or ebay seller that sells good to high quality glossy 8.5x11 photopaper in bulk amounts. I seen a few sellers on ebay selling like 500 " high quality " sheets for around 50$ plus shipping.. But i have had some bad experiences with cheap paper and i dont want to make that mistake again with a 500 sheet order lol.. Im looking for paper with hopefully some kind of UV coating to prevent fading as well. Right now i spray my prints with a UV protection spray but i would love it if i could find a paper that already has it..

So the things im looking for in the paper are 

Good to high quality 8.5 x 11 High Gloss or Normal Glossy paper 
Cheap price for bulk order of 200 sheets or so at a time 
UV coating if possible so nothing fades over time
Edges that wont flake when cut and wont crack when folded 

I think thats about it . So if anyone could point me in the direction to a good site or ebay seller that has some or all of what im looking for in a paper i would be greatful 

Thank you all in advance for the help  
-Curt


----------

